# Random Bike Questions



## o3jeff (Aug 13, 2008)

Don't feel like making a new thread for each question.

First up, how long should disc brake pads last on a bike. I have been thinking about ordering an extra set to have on hand. When I change them do I have to do anything to the rotors? Rough them up with some sand paper?


----------



## Marc (Aug 13, 2008)

Unless you see a lot of buildup on the rotors, I've never done anything to mind.  Sandpaper couldn't hurt I guess.

Change your pads when they need changin'.  Your mileage will vary based on your riding, conditions, ability, pad compound, your weight and lots of other factors.  Pad thickness is pretty easy to judge.  Just take your wheel off every now and then for a close look.

Or if you take an annual downhill trip like I do, just check before you go.


----------

